# Maniac Manor (2009)



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Since most of my time and money has gone into my indoor haunt, I've had to throw together some outdoor decorations this year. Here's what I've done today. Not finished with the display yet- still have some pumpkins, spider webs, etc. to set out.

I'll post more pics as I progress.

Here's the yard so far..









Cheap skeleton-prop I built, and a tombstone that needs to be finished.









Had to make one of those ghosts from Trick R Treat!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

very cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks very serene with that lighting


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments! 

Well, I finished up the rest of the yard today (for the most part). All I need to do now is add spider webs on the bushes and trees. Here are some pics of my progress...

A panoramic of the yard...









8' pumpkin ghost and 3 gravestones, with a red light...









Another shot of the pumpkin ghost and a home-made gravestone...


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks!

I now have a 9ft facade for the indoor haunt and a few neon-orange signs with black letters to distract drivers! One will go in the yard and the other two on the main streets that run near my block. All that is left for the outside is to web it up!

Here's a pic of the yard with the facade:









And a pic of the BRIGHT yard sign..painting the letters made my eyes burn.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the facade and yeah, those signs should draw people's attention. Good luck with your haunted house walk through


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Inside display AND the entire front yard!?! You are truly a Halloween Haunter!! I can see many 'lil ghouls & goblins visiting your house


----------

